# Schaltanlage für Atex ZONE 22



## uz71 (24 November 2007)

Hallo 

wie baut man Schaltschränke für Staubex Atex Zone 22
Gruss
uz


----------



## jabba (24 November 2007)

Hallo uz71,

ich hab zwar nur mit Gas-Ex zu tun, aber prinzipiell sollen im Ex-Bereich immer nur die für den Betrieb der Anlagen notwendigen Teile installiert werden. Man sollte immer versuchen einen Schaltschrank ausserhalb der Zone zu installieren, falls dies z.B. nicht möglich ist , wäre ein eigener Raum mit Überdruckbelüftung zur Aufhebung der Zone zu überlegen.

Das Problem sehe ich darin, das bei länger aufstehender Türe eine Staubablagerung erfolgen kann, bei Gas-Ex wird z.B. bei einer Überdruckkapselung ja vor dem einschalten gespült.
Aber hier sind ja noch Spezies aus z.B. der Holzindustrie, die werden da hoffentlich mehr zu sagen können.


----------



## nade (25 November 2007)

http://www.ege-elektronik.com/deutsch/pdf/produkte/DE90903.pdf

Also nach deren Aussage zu der Zone 22 würde ich sagen, das ein Schaltschrank mit IP 54 oder besser IP 67 ausreichen dürfte.


> Zone 22 EX-Atmosphäre sehr selten und dann nur
> kurzzeitig vorhanden.


Schließe mich da jabba an, es dürften hier noch Exemplare aus Holzverarbeitenden Betrieben rumlaufen... die dirs dann sicher aus Erfahrung heraus sagen können.


----------



## Jelly (25 November 2007)

*stahl*

hallo.

weiss nicht, ob das hilft, aber wir besorgen uns die schränke für ex22 immer von Stahl (stahl.de). die können dir auch sagen was du brauchst und vor allem haben die sehr viel auf lager.
haben mittlerweile schon einige gebaut.
often reicht es auch, wenn nur der schrank selbst ex ist, die internen Bauteil sind dann standart.
Taster, Leuchten, und Schalter müssen dann natürlich ex sein, kosten halt ne stange..


----------



## jabba (25 November 2007)

Schau mal hier nach :
http://www.electromach.com/download/EM/eexp-duits.pdf


----------



## uz71 (27 November 2007)

*Atex 22*

Hallo

danke für die schnellen Antworten

nun habe ich folgendes Problem, wir setzen bis 7,5 KW immer ET200 S Motorstarter HF ein.
Der Siemens Mann sagt mir nun dass es für die HF Starter keine ATEX Zulassung gibt, die gäbe es nur für die Standart Starter und die gibt es nur bis 5,5 KW.

Wenn man doch nun einen Schrank mit ATEX Zulassung für Zone 22 hat, und im Schrank auch Standartprodukte einbauen darf, warum kann man dann nicht den HF Starten verwenden?


----------



## jabba (27 November 2007)

Hab mal nachgesehen,

durch die andere Anordnung kann es sein , das die 7,5 KW nicht unterstützt werden. Der elektronische Überlastschutz ist anscheinend nicht zertifiziert.

Laut Siemens:
Motorstarter Standard mit Leistungsschalter-Schützkombination bis 5,5 kW 
Motorstarter High Feature mit Kombination aus Starterschutzschalter, elektronischem Überlastschutz und Schütz oder Sanftstarter bis 7,5 kW


----------

